# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  intermittierende Hormontherapie

## wolfgang61

Hallo,

im April wurde bei mir agressiver Prostatakrebs mit Gleason Score 4+5 und einem  PSA von 21 festgestellt. Weitere Untersuchungen (Knochenszinti,MRT)  ergaben eine Metastase im LWS 5 und ein Durchbruch der rechten  Prostatakabsel. Als der PSA im Juni (3 Monate später) auf 49,1 stieg  begann ich mit der Hormtherapie (Bicalutamid 150). Gleichzeitig war ich bei  einer Heilpraktikerin: TCM-Behandlung mit Akupunktur, Kräutertherapie  homöopathisch und eine spez. Nierendiät. Zusätzlich ließ ich mich in Guo  Lin Qigong (eine spezielle Form des QI Gong gegen Krebs) ausbilden. 

Mein PSA Wert sank dann einen Monat später auf 10,7 und und nochmal 2  Wochen danach auf 5,99. Da ich mittlerweile Brustbeschwerden bekam und  der Testosteronwert von 840 zu hoch sei (laut Urologe) wurde ich anfang September auf  Spritze (Enantone) umgestellt. 

Der Psa sank weiter bis Anfang Oktober auf ca. 3,5. Seitdem stagniert der Wert. Testosteron liegt bei 26.

Anfang Oktober wurde ein zweites MRT von LWS 5 erstellt. 
Befund: Im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung vom 18.6 weiterhin harmoische Lordose der LWS, keine Gefügestörung, keine Osteodestruktion. Bei bekannter Metastase LWK 5 hat das Knochenmarködem im dorsalen Anteil des Wirbelkörpers an Intensiät zugenommen, weiterhin ausgelöschtes Fettmarksignal T1-gewichtet bei erhaltener Corticalis, keine Destruktion, keine extraossäre Tumormanifestation. Die übrigen Wirbelkörper stellen sich wie bei der Voruntersuchung unauffällig dar, keine intraspinale komponente. Sonst Status idem zur Voruntersuchung.
Da ich nicht alles verstehe und es hier im Forum sicher auf dem Gebiet Experten gibt, habe ich den kompletten radiologischen Bericht dargestellt. 

Mir geht es um die Frage ob eine Bestrahlung nötig ist obwohl der Wirbel keine Beschwerden macht und wie stark ich mein Kreuz überhaupt belasten kann? Frage 10 Ärzte und man bekommt 10 verschiedene Antworten.

Nächste Frage wäre, warum stagniert der PSA-Wert? Kann ich jetzt auch schon in die intermittierende Hormontherapie einsteigen oder muß ich mit anderen Mitteln den PSA-Wert weiter senken (Zweifach,- dreifach,- Anrogenblockade).

Ein weiteres Problem hat sich mit erhöhten Leberwerten aufgetan.  _GPT_  am 22.10    _ 81_    , am 5.11.   _ 143_    und  jetzt aktuell  _ 112_  . Der  _Der Gamm a-GT_  am 22.10  _ 126_  , am 5.11. _ 193_  und jetzt ak     tuell   _141_

Jetzt habe ich viele Fragen gestellt und würde mich freuen Antworten zu erhalten.

Grüße
wolfgang61

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

nachdem bislang wohl wegen des 1. Advents nur wenige Forumsaktivisten Deinen Beitrag gelesen haben, versuche ich mal, einige Fragen abzuklären. Du nennst Dich Wolfgang61, bist also entweder 1961 geboren oder 61 Jahre alt?

Die Maßeinheiten, insbesondere zu Testosteron, solltest Du exakt angeben, also z.B. Gesamt-Testosteron i.S. (ECLIA) in ng/ml oder in nmol/l. Ich vermute mal der von Dir angebene letzte Wert von 26 ist in nmol/l zu verstehen. Das ist in der Tat sehr hoch, sollte sich aber nun hoffentlich nach dem Implantat Enantone mehr in den Bereich um wenigstens 0.4 ng/ml oder noch niedriger absenken.

Das Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich verhindert, dass sich vorhandenes Testosteron an Tumorzellen andockt.  Brustbeschwerden durch Bicalutamid wie Spannungsgefühl der Brust, Größenzunahme der männlichen Brust (Gynäkomastie) sind bekannt und könnten medikamentös oder mit einer leichten Bestrahlung behandelt werden. 

Zusätzlich könnte man in der Tat noch einen 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer wie Avodart einsetzen, um die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu Dihydrotestosteron in der Prostata zu minimieren. Auf Deine anfänglichen Versuche, mit neben den Leitlinien, also mit Therapien ohne wirkliche Evidenz, dem Tumor Einhalt zu gebieten, möchte ich hier nicht näher eingehen.

Der radiologische Bericht ist eher unauffällig. Wenn die in Rede stehende Metastase im LWS-5 keine Schmerzen verursacht, ist möglicherweise eine Bestrahlung noch nicht erforderlich. Das solltest Du aber mit einem Radiologen  abklären. 

Die Leberwerte sind wohl, wie üblich, alle mit U/l zu verstehen und sind besorgniserregend. Vielleicht wird das Bicalutamid nicht richtig verstoffwechselt. Auch das abzuklären ist Aufgabe eines Fachmannes. 

Nachstehend findest Du alle Selbsthilfegruppe in Deutschland:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/selb...sthilfegruppen

Ich würde Dir dringend empfehlen, schnellstens Kontakt zu der am nächsten gelegenen SHG aufzunehmen.

Bitte, verschwende noch keinen Gedanken an eine intermittierende Hormontherapie. Bring bitte erst einmal alle von mir angedachten Punkte auf die Reihe.
Alles Gute für Dich. Ich bin kein Arzt und alles, was ich Dir vorgetragen habe, stellt meine aktuelle persönliche Meinung dar und ersetzt kein weiteres Arztgespräch.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Bestrahlung ist unbedingt sinnvoll - NOCH haben Sie keine Beschwerden, weil der Wirbelköper noch nicht eingebrochen ist.
Die Bestrahlung soll verhindern, dass es ÜBERHAUPT zu einem Einbruch kommt.
L5 muss den ganzen Oberkörper tragen und ist höchsten Belastungen ausgesetzt!

----------


## LowRoad

Neben der Bestrahlung des LWKs, hielte ich auch eine Strahlentherapie der Prostata selbst, zwecks Tumorlastsenkung für angebracht. Ob man die Lymphbahnen mit abdecken sollte, könnte eine erweitere Ausbreitungsdiagnostik, wie z.B. ein PET zeigen.

Eine einfache Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT), ist in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich unzureichend, da der PSA Wert nicht in einen Bereich absinkt, den man als Therapieansprechen bezeichnen könnte. Hier wäre mehr möglich.

Du schreibst, dass du auch alternative Verfahren wie TCM und homöopathische Ansätze berücksichtigen möchtest. Gerne, nur denke daran, dass dies sicher deinen Krebs nicht in die Knie zwingen wird. Gleason 4+5, aPSA von 50 und M1b bei Primärdiagnostik verlangt, meiner Meinung nach, verstärkte Anstrengungen um hier ein paar Jahre mehr rauszuholen.

----------


## wolfgang61

Hallo Harald, Urologe und LowRoad 

Danke für die Antworten.

Ja, ich bin 61.  Zu jung für einen agressiven Prostatakrebs.

Laut  Sprechstundenhilfe meines Urologen ist die Einheit des Testosteron in  mikrogramm/ ml , also 26 µg/ml, angegeben.  Mein Urologe sprach eher vom  Kastrationsniveau (Normbereich ca. 250-900). Wäre demnach ja eher eine  exotische Maßeinheit (auch im Vergleich was ich im Internet an Einheiten  gesehen habe).

Die Leberwerte sind in U/l angegeben. Da sie zur  Zeit einen Abwärtstrend haben, wollte mein Urologe erstmal abwarten und  die Werte im 4-Wochen-Abstand beobachten. 

Bestrahlung der Tumore  ist die ganze Zeit ein Thema. Aber wie gesagt, sind in der Hinsicht die  Meinungen sehr unterschiedlich. Ich bin aber zur Zeit sehr vorsichtig  (keine Kraftakte), um die Wirbelsäule nicht stark zu belasten. Eine  Bestrahlung würde ja auch neben dem positiven Effekt, starke  Nebenwirkungen haben (insbesondere im Bereich der Prostata).

Über die *erweiterte*  Androgentherapie werde ich mit meinem Urologen sprechen. Zur Zeit nehme  ich nur die Enantone-1-Monatsspritze. Was ist denn noch als  zusätzliches Medikament möglich (Bicalutamid, Avodart)? 

Die _Aussage von LowRoad_ verstehe  ich nicht ganz. _Es wäre ein unzureichendes Therapieansprechen_ (weil der  Wert bei 3,5 verharrt?). Immerhin ist der PSA von 48 in 3 Monaten auf  3,5 gesunken mit der einfachen Androgenblockade. Wie weit sollte er denn  sinken, damit von einem guten Ansprechen die Rede ist?

Die  alternativen Therapien, hauptsächlich Guo Lin Qi Gong, sind für mich  aufbauend  (aktivieren meine Selbsheilungskräfte) und geben mir auch ein  gutes Gefühl. Die Nebenwirkungen der Androgentherapie sind bei mir  gering (wenig Hitzewallungen, wenig depresive Verstimmungen). Ob sie  wirklich helfen, darüber gibt es keine klaren Aussagen (es wäre nicht das erste Mal, das es Spontanheilungen gegeben hat). Aber ich tue  selbst etwas und verlass mich nicht nur auf die Schulmedizin.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> Die _Aussage von LowRoad_ verstehe  ich nicht ganz. _Es wäre ein unzureichendes Therapieansprechen_ (weil der  Wert bei 3,5 verharrt?). Immerhin ist der PSA von 48 in 3 Monaten auf  3,5 gesunken mit der einfachen Androgenblockade. Wie weit sollte er denn  sinken, damit von einem guten Ansprechen die Rede ist?


Wolfgang,
meiner Meinung nach bei dir zumindest <0.1ng/ml! Manche Urologen meinen 0.01ng/ml müsste erreicht werden, bevor man von Remission reden kann, was sie als Voraussetzung für eine Intermittierung ansehen.

Testosteronwerte von 26ng/dl sind zu hoch, du solltest Werte unter etwa 10ng/dl anstreben.

Bezüglich einer Strahlentherapie verstehe ich deine Bedenken nicht so ganz. Welche_ "starke  Nebenwirkungen"_ siehst du hier für dich relevant? Eigentlich ist die RT eine sehr gut verträgiche Therapieform!? Ein eingebrochener Wirbelkörper wird wahrscheinlich mehr Nebenwirkungen verursachen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Andi = LowRoad hat nun eine weitere Maßeinheit mit ng/dl für Testosteron ins Spiel gebracht. Im Forum ging man bislang meist davon aus, dass mit 0.2 ng/ml in etwa der Kastratbereich erreicht werden sollte, um die Wirksamkeit eines LHRH-Analoga feststellen zu können. Ein Testowert von 10 ng/dl = 0.1 ng/ml wird wohl nur sehr selten erreicht worden sein?

*Hier* wird sehr ausführlich zu den Referenzwerten Information erteilt. Das gilt auch für die jeweilige Umrechnung, die sehr übersichtlich am Ende dieses Link aufgezeigt wird.

Und -* hier* - erfährt man, was unter KISP zum Testosteronspiegel zusammengefasst wurde.

Auch die Apotheken Umschau präsentiert - *hier* - aufschlussreiche Hinweise.

Schließlich kann man noch - *hier* - interessante Erläuterungen von Doc Strum aufsaugen.

*Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß! Viele wissen nicht mal das...
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
Spontanheilungen sind beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs leider unbekannt. Beim RCC gibt es das  selten,  beim PCA leider nicht.


*Harald,*
so sehr ich Doc Strum schätze, so muss man wohl auch anerkennen, dass Reviews zum Thema Testosteronwirkung beim Prostatakrebs nach 13 Jahren etwas undifferenziert wirken. So wissen wir zwischenzeitlich, dass der Androgenrezeptor nicht nur von DHT und T getriggert wird, sondern sich paart (dimerisation) und zum Andocken an die Bindungsdomäne der DNA noch Korezeptoren in Erscheinung treten, die wiederum epigenetisch reguliert erscheinen. Die absolute Zahl der Androgenrezeptoren, bzw. die Mutationen rund um den Rezeptor und seinen Bindungsstellen sind vielfältig. Trotzdem kann man feststellen, dass er auch in sehr weit fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungsstadien noch von Bedeutung ist, auch wenn es uns nicht mehr gelingt ihn medikamentös zu beeinflussen, da er evt. die Ligandenbindungsdomäne (LBD) abgestreift hat.

Zu Beginn der Erkrankung ist dies glücklicherweise noch sehr einfach durch Entzug des Testosterons möglich. Erst diese Testosteronsensitivität ergibt die im Vergleich zu anderen Krebserkrankungen doch recht lange statistische Überlebenszeit beim Prostatakrebs. Man sollte diese Phase der Androgensensitivität also nicht leichtfertig vergeuden! Wichtig hierbei ist ein niedriger Testosteronwert während der Therapie. So schreiben Perachino, Cavalli und Bravi in [1] beispielsweise:

_SCHLUSSFOLGERUNG:
Diese Ergebnisse deuten auf eine direkte Korrelation zwischen der Gefahr des Todes und dem Testosteronwert der unter einer ADT erreicht wird hin. Basierend auf den vorliegenden Ergebnissen ist eine Senkung der Testosteronspiegel so weit wie möglich das Ziel der ADT bei Patienten mit metastasierendem Prostatakrebs, da dies möglicherweise das Überleben des Patienten beeinträchtigt._

Ob man nun 20ng/dl=0.2ng/ml oder 10ng/dl=0.1ng/ml als Schwelle nimmt ist strittig. Ich tendiere zu eher 10ng/dl, was relativ leicht, auch mit einem LHRH Analog wie Eligard oder Pamorelin erreichbar ist, wenn man ggf. die Ausschüttung von Testosteron aus den Nebennieren durch ultra low Dose Dexamethason unterbindet.


*The good, the bad, and the ugly*
So klassifizierte Dr. Eugene Kwon die Prostatkrebszellen in einem kürzlich veröffentlichem Interview. Das entspricht ja auch unseren gelebten Erfahrungen:
_
Wenn der Verdacht hoch ist, sollten sie sich eher auf bildgebende Verfahren verlassen da der PSA Wert nicht immer informativ sein kann. Leider habe ich nicht wenige Patienten, die von großen bekannten Kompetenzzentren zu mir verweisen wurden. Sie wurden zuvor doch sehr aggressiv behandelt. Und siehe da, wir sehen nach wie vor eine sehr umfangreiche Metastasenlast bei den Patienten bei denen wir dachten, es ginge ihnen wirklich sehr gut. Ich sage den Patienten dann immer es gäbe drei Arten von Zellen: 

Die Guten, die Bösen und die Hässlichen. 

Die guten Zellen sind diejenigen, die PSA abgeben. Die bösen Zellen bilden Proteine bzw. neuroendokrinen Marker wie Chromogranin-A-oder etwas anderes. Die hässlichen Zellen machen gar nichts; sie sind im Serum unsichtbar. Sie verhalten sich wie kleinzelliger Krebs.

Leider erscheint unser gesamtes konventionelles Therapiekonzept meist nur auf das PSA gerichtet. Je aggressiver sie behandeln, umso mehr schalten sie diese guten Zellen, die PSA absondern aus, und enden mit einer undifferenzierten oder anaplastischen Zellpopulation, die kein PSA mehr produziert.

Wir sehen eine Menge von Patienten, die hervorragend behandelt wurden. Wenn wir sie dann durch einen unserer PET Scanner laufen lassen sehen wir erst, wie weitreichend die Krankheit den Körper überflutet hat._ 

Eugene Kwon, der das bei uns schon länger verfügbare Cholin-PET in den USA eingeführt hat, plädiert neben den üblichen Serummarkern zur Therapiekontrolle ganz klar für parallel mitlaufende aussagekräftige Bildgebung. Ich persönlich empfinde ein PET-MRT als das optimale Verfahren dazu, da es die Aussagekraft des PET Scans mit dem sehr guten Weichteilkontrast des MRTs kombiniert. Üblicherweise wird beim MRT auch noch eine Diffusionsgewichtung (DWI) gemacht, was die Aussage weiter verbessern kann. Leider ist das PET-MRT aber auch ein sehr teures Verfahren. In Anbetracht der medikamentösen Therapiekosten, die heutzutage aufgerufen werden, sollte das doch aber möglich sein!?

Was Eugene Kwon so schön bildlich als "The good, the bad, and the ugly" beschrieben hat, ist ein altbekannter Fakt, der manchmal dazu führt, dass Patienten sich gar nicht mehr an Testosteronentzugstherapie herantrauen. Das empfinde ich dann immer etwas komisch: Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Tode. Jede Therapie hat Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen. Wenn der Gesamtnutzen positiv ausfällt sollte man es machen. Berücksichtigt man rechtzeitig die Nebenwirkungen, kann daraus ein ganz intelligentes Therapiekonzept werden.

Ich selbst mit Gleason 5+4 und M1b bei Primärdiagnostik bin auch nach 6 Jahren, jetzt in der dritten iADT Phase, immer noch Hormonsensibel. Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist halt schon erforderlich, denn speziell die eher chirurgisch ausgebildeten Urologen scheinen nicht immer den vollen Überblick über alle biologisch-medikamentösen Ansätze zu besitzen. Oder wie Eugene Kwon es witziger formuliert:

_You know the joke: How do you keep a secret from a surgeon? You publish it._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* BJU; Perachino, Cavalli,Bravi; Testosterone levels in patients with metastatic prostate cancer treated with luteinizing hormone-releasing hormone therapy: prognostic significance?

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi,

Deine spaßig anmutende Einstellung am Ende Deines Beitrages, die Doc Kwon sogar witzig sieht, veranlasste mich, *diesen* eher nicht lustigen Link einzustellen. Entgegen Deiner Meinung bin ich übrigens der Ansicht, dass Strums Weisheiten resp. Erkenntnisse immer noch genügend Relevanz haben. Dass Krebszellen mutieren, wenn man ihnen Steine, sprich z.B. Medikamente in den Weg legt, ist nicht nur beim PCa geläufig. Die 5% Testosteron aus den Nebennieren sind sicher nach Einleitung einer Hormonblockade mit den von Dir erwähnten Produkten kaum noch messbar, sofern man das separat bewerten würde. Ich freue mich für Dich, das Du nach wie vor mit den von Dir auserwählten Hormonbehandlungen gut gefahren bist. Ein mit mir befreundeter Forumsbenutzer, der schon sehr lange nicht mehr im Forum aktiv ist, hat die DHB 3 x mal abgespult und lebt nach wie vor relativ zufrieden. 

Ich wünsche Dir, dass das auch bei Dir noch über unzählige Jahre so ablaufen wird.

*"Manches Vergnügen besteht darin, dass man mit Vergnügen darauf verzichtet"*
(Peter Rosegger) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*
sicher sind die Aussagen von Strum mittlerweile nicht falsch geworden, aber meiner Meinung nach ergänzungsbedürftig. Als Grundlage sind sie aber sicher geeignet, und der Trick mit dem Absenken des Testosterons mittels (ultra) low-dose DEX stammt ja auch von ihm.

Ob sich die Patienten trauen jeden Mistel-Hokuspokus ihrem Arzt zu beichten glaube ich auch nicht. Auch glaube ich daran, dass einige dieser CAMs Abbauwege beeinflussen könnten, und damit die Wirkung der verschriebenen Medikamente beeinflussen dürften. Es ist halt ein Grundbedürfnis der Patienten sich auch ein Stück weit selbst und weiterführend zu versorgen. Also helfen wir ihnen dabei anstatt alles platt abzulehnen.

_Stirbt die 3-fache Hormontherapie?_
So hatte es Dr.FE in seinem letzten Rundbrief gefragt. Wenn damit die bei uns so benannte DHB (Leibowitz) als Ersatz für eine definitive lokale Primärtherapie gemeint ist, dann ist das schon vollzogen  so schrieb ich ihm zurück (man wird es demnächst nachlesen können). Ich hoffe jetzt, dein mit dir befreundeter Forumsbenutzer ist nicht auf diese vor etwa 10 Jahren kurz in Mode gekommene Therapieoption hereingefallen!?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

bei der zweiten und dritten Hormonblockade formulierte mein Freund nicht mehr mit DHB sondern mit HB-3-fach. Nichtsdestotrotz hatte er sich aber auch den berühmten PCAAC - Prostate Cancer Antiangiogenic Cocktail mit Thalidomid 50mg 1 x alle 2 Tage + Celebrex 400mg + Rocaltrol 0,5mg sowie Sortis 40mg + ASS-200mg + Fosamax: 70mg 1x wöchentlich einverleibt. Später kam noch Selen 500 mg, Vitamin-E Gamma 600 mg, Curcuma 450 mg 3 x täglich, Lycopin 6 mg 2 x täglich, Bor 3 mg 2 x täglich, Vitamin B6-250 mg (Pyridoxin) 2 x täglich, Simvahexal 40 mg hinzu, und zwar in wechselnder Folge. Es gelang ihm übrigens, einen Testowert von <0.06 ng/ml zu erreichen.

*"Nostalgie ist der Trost der Vergänglichkeit"*
(Asiatisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Harald,*
was der Unterschied zwischen einer DHB und einer HB-3-fach ist, wirst du uns sicher gleich erläutern?

Das, was dein Freund da macht, darf man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht mit dem Label AAC (Antiangiogenic Cocktail nach Bob Leibowitz) bezeichnen, denn dieser besteht im Wesentlichen aus Leukine und Revlimide. Aber auch das wäre nur *ein* Teil des dreigliedrigen Therapiekonzeptes von Dr. Bob. Das besteht bekanntlich aus:

DHB (Lupron, Bicalutamide, Finasteride)Combi-Chemo (Docetaxel, Carboplatin, Estramustine phosphate)AAC (ANTIANGIOGENER COCKTAIL: Leukine, Revlimide, Thalidomide,) 
Dieses Schema ergänzt er auch gerne mit einer Hochdosis Testosteron/Östrogen Therapie, was schon Sinn macht. Und Dr.Bob hat mit dieser Vorgehensweise viel Erfahrung. Aber das, was dein Freund da macht hat damit sehr wenig gemein.

Dr.FE schrieb übrigens zum AAC: "_Mit dem antiangiogenetischen Cocktail habe ich auch so meine Probleme, weil eigentlich nicht finanzierbar"_

Betreffend dem Interview mit Prof. Eugene Kwon, welches du wohl versucht hast zu ergooglen, da kann ich dir helfen:





Vorrangig geht es dabei um die Möglichkeiten eines (Cholin) PET Scans bei oligometastatischer Erkrankung. Sehr lesenswert!

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Andi.

Bin in der Reha. Vom PC später mehr. DHB ist Doc Leibowitz geschützt, während 3-fache Hormonblockade eben eine 3-fache ist.

Gruss Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Harald,
na dann gute Besserung!

Soviel ich weiß, hat sich Dr. Bob folgende Begriffe schützen lassen:

_Triple Hormone Blockade®
Finasteride Maintenance®_

Die "Triple Hormone Blockade®" besteht aber auch nur aus _"...three [50mg]Casodex per day, a Lupron-type drug, and one Proscar per day..."_, also das, was wir ADT3 nennen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald




> Bin in der Reha. 
>  Gruss Harald


Gute Besserung!

Du wirst sicher später vom PC aus berichten.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andreas,

mir ist nicht erst seit diesem Thread bewußt geworden, welch ein Perfektionist Du bist. Deshalb sollte ich auch eigentlich auf das Wort Wortklauberei in Richtung Andi (LowRoad) verzichten. Andererseits ist Dir aber auch nicht verborgen geblieben, dass ich nun dank Forum und unzähliger externer Informationsquellen Webweit einiges von Dir ergänzte oder Deinem Korrekturbedürfnis anheim gefallenes sehr wohl auch so im Hinterkopf hatte und auch jetzt habe, wie Du es am liebsten absolut stichhaltig natürlich haben möchtest. Letztlich wollen wir Beide hier auch keine Werbung für eine inzwischen mehr oder weniger nicht mehr favorisierte Therapie zur Erstbehandlung eines PCa betreiben.

Es lautet also z.B. so: Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB) nach Dr. Robert Leibowitz. Oder: ®Triple Hormone Blockade, Triple Androgen Blockade und Finasteride Maintenance sind eingetragene Warenzeichen von Robert L. Leibowitz, M.D. Und auch: ®Triple hormone blockade, triple androgen blockade, and finasteride maintenance are the registered trademarks of Robert L. Leibowitz, M.D.

Die Definition der dreifachen Hormonblockade/Leibowitz-Protokoll bezieht sich auf
Männer mit klinisch lokalisiertem und/oder klinisch nicht metastasiertem Prostatakrebs,
die zuvor nie eine Hormonblockade oder lokale Therapie gehabt haben. Sie
werden 13 Monate lang mit Lupron2 oder Zoladex, drei Casodex täglich (nicht eine)3
und Proscar, 5 mg einmal täglich behandelt. Anschließend müssen die Männer bei
Proscar, 5 mg einmal täglich bleiben, der so genannten Proscar-Erhaltungstherapie.
(Cytadren) verwenden.

Man las dann auch: Männer werden mit 13 Monaten Dreifacher Hormonblockade (Triple Hormone Blockade®) behandelt, der eine Finasterid-Erhaltungstherapie (Finasteride Maintenance®) folgte. Bevor Casodex auf den Markt kam, verwendete man zwei Eulexin2 (Flutamid) dreimal täglich als Antiandrogen3. Seit 1997 ist das bevorzugte Antiandrogen drei Biculatamid-Tabletten (Casodex) täglich (150 mg), alle auf einmal eingenommen. Man glaubte, dass Lupron4 und Zoladex gleichwertig sind.

Zum Antiangiogenen Cocktail dies: Aktuelle Komponenten:

1. 50 mg Thalidomid jeden Abend 
2. GM-CSF
3. Interferon oder Peg-Intron
4. IL-2 (Interleukin-2)
5. Zometa
6. Proscar
7. Celebrex 200 mg zweimal täglich
8. Warfarin oder LMW Heparin
9. metronomisch Cyclophosphamid; Methotrexat 2,5 mg zweimal täglich an den Tagen 1 und 2 eines Chemo-Zyklusses
10.Rocaltrol (Calcitriol)

Dass Leukine sehr teuer sind, haben wir auch erfahren müssen und zwar z.B. -* hier* - 




> 1.DHB (Lupron, Bicalutamide, Finasteride)
> 2.Combi-Chemo (Docetaxel, Carboplatin, Estramustine phosphate)
> 3.AAC (ANTIANGIOGENER COCKTAIL: Leukine, Revlimide, Thalidomide,)


Dass Revlimid das Generikum von Thalidomid ist, dürfte Dir natürlich bekannt sein. 

Es steht übrigens nirgends geschrieben, dass man alle diese Mittel gleichzeitig einzunehmen hat, sondern immer nur zwei bis
drei, z. B. Thalidomid, Celebrex und Zometa.

Falls ein zweiter HB-Zyklus mit DHB absolut unvermeidlich ist, sollte man den dann auf neun Monate begrenzen und dann
unbedingt anstelle von Casodex, Flutamid oder Nilutamid Ketoconazol oder Aminoglutethamid einsetzen.

Mit der Hochdosis Testosteron hat mittlerweile ja nicht mehr nur Bob L. Erfahrungen und Erfolg sondern auch Dr. FE.

Ansonsten gilt aber: "Jeder hat ein Recht auf seine eigene falsche Meinung".

*"Dummheit ist nicht wenig wissen, auch nicht wenig wissen wollen, Dummheit ist zu glauben, genug zu wissen"*
(Konfuzius) 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> *The good, the bad, and the ugly*
> So klassifizierte Dr. Eugene Kwon die Prostatkrebszellen in einem kürzlich veröffentlichem Interview. Das entspricht ja auch unseren gelebten Erfahrungen:
> _
> Die Guten, die Bösen und die Hässlichen. 
> 
> Die guten Zellen sind diejenigen, die PSA abgeben. Die bösen Zellen bilden Proteine bzw. neuroendokrinen Marker wie Chromogranin-A-oder etwas anderes. Die hässlichen Zellen machen gar nichts; sie sind im Serum unsichtbar. Sie verhalten sich wie kleinzelliger Krebs.
> 
> Leider erscheint unser gesamtes konventionelles Therapiekonzept meist nur auf das PSA gerichtet. Je aggressiver sie behandeln, umso mehr schalten sie diese guten Zellen, die PSA absondern aus, und enden mit einer undifferenzierten oder anaplastischen Zellpopulation, die kein PSA mehr produziert._


@LowRoad:

Hallo Andi,

erstmal ein Danke für die ausgezeichnete Interpretationen, für das Posting selbst.

Zu den "Guten, den Bösen und den Hässlichen..."

dachte ich sofort an Tribukait, und seine wissenschaftl. Arbeiten. Heiß diskutiert, und umstritten, seine therapeutischen Konsequenzen im Kontext zur DNA-Ploide. Wobei für ihn bei einer peri-, tetra-, diploiden DNA-Verteilung eine Hormontentzugstherapie (DHB, ADT etc. als Ersttherapie) obsolet ist.
Er wies nämlich nach, dass gerade bei einer ADT, als Firstline-Therapie bei einer peri-, tetra-, diploiden DNA,
" Die Guten den Bösen Platz machen."
Bezgl. zum Therapiemonitoring die Hinzunahme von div. bildgebenden Verfahren, fällt mir die Genese von Reinardo ein, wo ist dieser überhaupt ?, mit seinen von ihm begangenen "3 Fehlern." Einer davon war nur sein Verlass auf die PSA-Dynamik über die Jahre, soweit ich dies noch in Erinnerung habe.

Nur gut, dass Dr. Eugene Kwon dies ähnlich sieht.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

Morgen Helmut,
klar kommen einem da gleich die Äußerungen von Tribukait und Kollegen in den Sinn. Reinardo hat sie ja oft genug hier vorgebracht. Allerdings sind die Schlussfolgerungen, die Tribukait bzw. Kwon daraus ziehen doch sehr unterschiedlich. Tribukait will keine ADT machen, lässt uns aber im Regen stehen, was wir denn ansonsten (außer sterben) machen sollten. Kwon empfiehlt in diesen Fällen erweiterte Bildgebung (PET-Scans) und entsprechende ergänzende Therapieformen die auch die "bad" und die "ugly" Zellen killen oder zumindest die Progression stoppen.

Sich in fortgeschrittenen Stadien nicht nur auf den PSA Wert zu verlassen ist ja mittlerweile Konsens.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Andi,

das E. Kwon versus Tribukait, unterschiedliche Therapieansätze verfolgen, verfolgten, ist klar. Mir ging es im wesentlichen daraum, dass beide Autoren darüber stimmig sind, das eine frühzeitige ADT als Firstline, förderlich für eine weitere. aggressivere Verkrebsung ist.
Jüngst wird ja gerade beim CRPC, also auch im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, diskutiert, empfohlen, erst Medikamentös zu intervenieren wenn klinische Probleme eintretten. Mit anderen Worten, eine Hormonentzugstherapie, weitere modifizierte, erst dann einzuleiten wenn diese klinisch von Nöten sind.

Dieser Sachverhalt impliziert im erweiterten Sinne, und resultiert, aus dem zuvor Gesagten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Helmut,*
sehe ich nicht ganz so!

Das eine Testosteronentzugstherapie (ADT) der _"Verkrebsung"_ Vorschub leistet ist eigentlich erstmal unerheblich, denn die Frage aller Fragen lautet: 

_womit lebe ich am längsten und am besten???_ 

Frühzeitiger Einsatz der ADT hat hier gewisse Vorteile beim primär metastasiertem PCA, das ist in Studien klar belegt.

Anders mag es sich beim Rezidiv nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie (RPE & SRT bzw. EBRT) verhalten. Hier meinen manche Urologen ein verzögerter Einsatz der ADT wäre gleichwertig. Die von dir referierte Studie ist eine retrospektive Beobachtungsstudie geringer Evidenz, da wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig, denn es gibt für diese Fälle auch gegenteilige Untersuchungen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Die von dir referierte Studie ist eine retrospektive Beobachtungsstudie geringer Evidenz, da wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig, denn es gibt für diese Fälle auch gegenteilige Untersuchungen.


@LowRoad:

Andi,
jegliche retrospektive Studie ist mehr oder weniger von geringer Evidenz, zumindest in der klinischen Forschung, da diese von der Gegenwart aus  die Vorgeschichte, Anamnese, untersucht, s. g. „Fall-Kontroll-Studien.“ 
Eine Randomisierung, sowie andere Faktoren, Variablen,  im  streng  wissenschaftlichen Sinne, findet nicht statt. Man wählt von daher Probanden aus, bei denen das zu untersuchende Ereignis aufgetreten ist. Die Kontrollgruppe setzt sich aus jenen  zusammen, bei welchen dieses Ereignis nicht statt fand. Die einzigen gemeinsamen Eigenschaften beider Gruppen, nach welchen selektiert wird, entsprechen lediglich einiger äußerlichen Merkmalen, dass  sog. Matching.
Dagegen stellen schon eher prospektive Studien, in denen die Datenlage nach der Hypothesenaufstellung eigens für die Prüfung derselben gesammelt wird, eine erhebliche Evidenz dar.
Letztere ist aber in der Humanmedizin aus ethischen Gründen oftmals, oder zumeist, nicht durchführbar, dass Dilemma in der klinischen Forschung schlechthin.
Und wenn, dann nur mit einer geringen Probandenanzahl  (VP < 50), die statistische Aussage muss dabei relativiert werden im Kontext einer multivariaten Vergleichsstudie.

Ansonsten stimme ich Deinem Statement im posting #20 voll zu.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wolfgang61

Hallo,

bin ganz platt von den ganzen Fakten. Ist ja auch erst der Beginn meiner Krebskarierre. Ihre seid halt schon Meister, ich erst Lehrling. Aber vieles ist mir jetzt auch nicht klarer geworden. Von den guten, bösen, etc habe ich auch schon gehört. Deswegen wurde mir die Bestrahlung vorgeschlagen, um die Tumorlast insgesamt zu senken und den Bösen nicht soviel Spielraum zu geben. Seht Ihr das auch so? Außerdem gibt es doch noch mehr Tumormarker um eventuell entartete Zellen (die Bösen) besser rechtzeitig zu erkennen. Warum werden die nicht eingesetzt?

Bei den ganzen verschiedenen Androgentherapien habe ich den Überblick verloren. Ich mit meiner einfach Androgenblockade stehe ja dann vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht da, wenn zweifach oder dreifach und die ganzen verschiedenen Zusatzmix auch eventuell wieder Nachteile mit sich bringen. In welchen Therapiestadien sind denn welche Anrogentherapien angebracht?

Zu der Aussage, das bei PCa keine Spontanheilungen bekannt sind kann ich nur sagen das es keine übergeordnete Informatinsquelle gibt. Viele tummeln sich in alternativen Foren oder benutzen die erst garnicht und gehen gleich eigene Wege.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## freeze

Hello LowRoad.
Excuse me writing in english - I'm danish and my german writing isn't as good as it could be..
I do visit this excellent forum quite often and this time I have a bit of information, that maybe could help other 'searchers':
The mentioned interview with Prof. Eugene Kwon can't (any longer?) be found by Dr. Google.
But here you can buy ($10/$15) the "Prostate Forum Volume 16 Number 6" - in which the interview in question is brought.
-
Best regards
Alex




> .........
> Betreffend dem Interview mit Prof. Eugene Kwon, welches du wohl versucht hast zu ergooglen, da kann ich dir helfen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrangig geht es dabei um die Möglichkeiten eines (Cholin) PET Scans bei oligometastatischer Erkrankung. Sehr lesenswert!

----------

